# How Do You Answer This Question?



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

I am often asked, "How much did she cost?" by strangers, family, and friends. I personally think the question is incredibly rude and is no one's business. I will often reply with "a lot" or "she was a gift." 

How do you answer this question?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, in all the years I've had Malts I've never had anyone ask that question! Perhaps you could say, "Why do you ask, are you thinking about getting a Malt?" ... as if to say that's the only possibly acceptable reason anyone would ask such a rude question.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I usually just tell them that 2 were gifts to me (ok so I gave myself 2 great gifts, its non of there business who gave the gifts of love) and 1 is a rescue (ok I like giving to myself ). The reason I do this is because I don't want anyone to think of them as worth much so they don't try to steel them. I also mention that they are all fixed and getting old (not that I consider 5 and 7 old :HistericalSmiley but I even did that when they were younger just for their protection. I even have mentioned that I don't know why I pay to have a security alarm on my house when the 3 of them send up a alarm that would be hard to miss. I figure that way I am keeping them safe. I guess I have a problem trusting people :brownbag:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh I hate this question too! It's like, are you going to judge me and Coby by the amount he costs?? I would also be interested in how other people might respond to this type of question. I just shrug when they ask me and avoid answering the question.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I get so many people who see Shoni and totally fall in love and want "one just like him", that ask that question. I just say most AKC Maltese show breeders charge anywhere from $1,000. to 3,500. , and don't say where he falls in that.  That usually shuts them up because they were thinking 100's not 1,000's of $$.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually say boys start at $1,000 plus.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Those who replied with providing a dollar amount (especially in the thousands), don't you worry that word would get out that you own something with such value?

Maybe I am just overly paranoid, but my worst fear is someone breaking in to steal my little girl. I also don't want to give people a reason to judge me for my spending choices.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Those who replied with providing a dollar amount (especially in the thousands), don't you worry that word would get out that you own something with such value?
> 
> Maybe I am just overly paranoid, but my worst fear is someone breaking in to steal my little girl. I also don't want to give people a reason to judge me for my spending choices.[/B]



That's very smart of you to worry about her being stolen. I recently posted an article from the AKC about dognapping and one of the tips fpr keeping them safe was never to discuss their purchase price with strangers.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=33805&hl=


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just start diverting the conversation to puebred rescues. Or I say, prices vary, and change the subject. I don't talk money to people. I'm also naturally suspicious.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think people ask about price , cause they genuinely don't know.
I was raised to never discuss price so I would just say between 1200 to 3500 :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've never been asked that , it would be considered quite rude here . Sarah


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I must be the odd one here then cause I would'nt find it rude if someone asked me how much a paid for Bailey. I have actually had people ask me,both strangers,and family,and I tell them flat out what I spent. B)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I always say, oh. he cost a million dollars and he is worth every penny of it!!!!!

Then I smile!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess its plain rude to ask anyone how much something of their's cost? Like, "How much was your car", "How much was your couch". It runs on the border of a question asked to me once by a coworker "How much was your paycheck"? Where is that Miss Manners Book, that should answer this thread.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> I always say, oh. he cost a million dollars and he is worth every penny of it!!!!!
> 
> Then I smile! [/B]


Great response! :aktion033:


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566480
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I would never give a dollar amount to a stranger. Friends and family are another thing ,not that i like the question from anyone. I don't like thinking about a dollar amount with my Baci


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I get asked this all of the time too! It is very rude! I tell them Tango was a gift so I don't know and that I know that Maltese range from $1000 to $3000.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes I hate this question too! I made the mistake in the beginning w/Benny of telling people what I paid when they asked. I got a lot of smirks and ridicule. Now when people ask...if they say a price...I'll just say "around that amount" or that I would rather not say.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I usually say a lot but she/he is worth every penny. Then I would go into a little spew about reputable breeders and the average price ranges ... and how of course they can get one for much cheaper but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I simply say "what are you offering?" If they truly give a price, I laugh
and say "not for all the tea in China".


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I never have just one answer, it all goes by my mood and the attitude of the person asking me. I have been known to tell people I have stolen her, or that I stole her because she is priceless to me, or none of their freaking business, or gee I didn't know you paid for her and needed the receipt, or $10 or $20,000. I just kind of feel out the person I'm screwing with. I figure they want to be rude I will just tell them whatever I feel like. :innocent: 

I had an Uncle that always wanted to know what we bought stuff for so it became a game to either make him think we got such a great deal he never imagined anyone could get or let him think we were so stupid that we pay some outrageously enormous price and got ripped off which made him feel good. To the day he died he never knew the real price for anything we bought, it was none of his business and we had fun messing with his head.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I also think that is very rude. I have a very nice wedding ring set that my DH gave me when we married 9 years ago. I have actually had people ask me if it was real? UH!! Surely it's their raising. I have been asked how much Ollie cost me. I have forgotten the exact number but it was alot. And he hasn't stopped costing me yet. Just like a child, food, doctor bills, trainers, grooming supplies, clothes, bows, carriers, beds, etc.... Hello? 

I respond, I don't remember. He's part of our family now, so it really doesn't matter to me.

Love and Peace,

Chris and Ollie

*“If we are to teach real peace in this world, and if we are to carry on a real war against war, we shall have to begin with the children.” *
_ Mahatma Gandhi _


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I also have different answers depending on the person asking and his/her attitude.

One of my answers is "More than she's worth."

Another answers is, "if you have to ask, you couldn't afford her"

Another is, "there are day's I would give her away, but today isn't one of them"


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I often get asked that question at the nursing home (usually by nurses) and I just laugh and reply "too much, but they are worth it" :biggrin: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I must be the odd one here then cause I would'nt find it rude if someone asked me how much a paid for Bailey. I have actually had people ask me,both strangers,and family,and I tell them flat out what I spent. B)[/B]



I usually don't get upset when someone asks that question. I think the general thought out there is that maltese are really expensive and people don't really know - so they ask. 

Mostly I think it's people who would like to have a maltese and haven't even tried to find one because they believe they are so expensive. I usually just get asked if she was expensive and I usually say "it depends on what you think is expensive, but she was worth every penny."

I agree that miss manners would think it rude to ask but as we've seen in many of the answers there are polite and gracious ways to sidestep the question without being rude in return.

Leslie


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I tell strangers Wolfie cost 2cents and that I got money back.

My family and friends have mixed responses to the true amount.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been asked that question too and the first time it just really threw my off my guard. I didn't know how to respond.
So now I just say, 'I really don't remember. It's hard to remember among all the vet visits, blood panels for wellness checks, titers, Zoe's x-rays and ultra sound last year...'. I really don't want word to get out how much these babies go for with the rise in dog napping.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If I ever get asked that question and I answer truthfully.....if they start acting like I'm nuts, then I just tell them...."you get what you pay for"......


And when I look....I have the small beautiful white maltese and they usually have a strange looking mutts with issues. ....and they still don't get it. oh well.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have only been asked a few times and I have told them about the cost of a luxary hand bag and maybe the matching wallet. Or I tell them Do you want the real price or just what I told my husband? That usually makes the subject change.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I personally have never been asked. But I did a lot of asking before I bought my first Maltese. I actually asked my vet and did research. Once it is clearly explained why they cost what they cost. Small litters good breeding it all made sense to me. That way I could justify the expense to my husband.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

For me it depends who's asking. Some I tell the truth, and others I just lie. But those who carry on about how much Murph was ($900- I would have paid more, I thought he was a bargain) I say , "aah sorry was it your money I was spending?" THat shuts them up. :mellow:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have always found this question to be so very rude. The first time someone asked me, I was blown away. And just walked away. Now when peeps ask, it depends on how much of a smartass I am feeling like.  IF Sara is with me, she always starts laughing and says, "she got that dog, now I can't go to college", GREAT!

OH well.... 
Melanie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I just say Nunya.


----------



## katie's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

> I have only been asked a few times and I have told them about the cost of a luxary hand bag and maybe the matching wallet. Or I tell them Do you want the real price or just what I told my husband? That usually makes the subject change.[/B]


----------



## katie's mom (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567263
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I get that question over and over....about my Maltese and my Bulldog. I too find it very rude. Its no ones business how much or little I spent. Drives me crazy. I usually just say, they cost a pretty penny, and totally worth it!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was only asked once. My response was, "I don't remember... how much did your son cost". Everyone got a chuckle out of it and that was the end of that. We may have paid for them when we got them, but how do you put a price on them now? You can't, they're PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

we get asked that question a lot. but people usually tell us how much they paid for their own furbabies then ask us. we jus simply say a lot. i found out in nova maltese from petstores are more expensive then from reputable breeders. its really odd :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> we get asked that question a lot. but people usually tell us how much they paid for their own furbabies then ask us. we jus simply say a lot. i found out in nova maltese from petstores are more expensive then from reputable breeders. its really odd :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


Yeah, I noticed that too. I think it's because they know that uneducated ones will pay that money, not knowing they can get a pet quality Maltese from a reputable breeder for much less. 

I get asked the question a lot, and I just tell them the dollar amount. I don't get offended by that question. But for some reason it irks me when strangers ask me if they can mate my boy with their girl. I tell them, "sure, as soon as you can figure out how to get his balls back."


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I was at the store yesterday,and when the guy that was running the register noticed that I was buying dog treats,he asked if they were for my dog,and when I replied Yes,he asked what kind of dog I have. When I said Maltese,he looked at me,and said "darn" in a playful,way,and then asked how much I paid for him,and then quickly said no offense. I was not offended anyway,so I told him the dollar amount,and he said,yeah,and I bet he's worth every penny,right? I of course said you bet he is! Then he went on to tell me that he had been saving for a Maltese for his girlfriend,but the day before he was to go,and get the puppy,she broke up with him. :mellow:


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I was at the store yesterday,and when the guy that was running the register noticed that I was buying dog treats,he asked if they were for my dog,and when I replied Yes,he asked what kind of dog I have. When I said Maltese,he looked at me,and said "darn" in a playful,way,and then asked how much I paid for him,and then quickly said no offense. I was not offended anyway,so I told him the dollar amount,and he said,yeah,and I bet he's worth every penny,right? I of course said you bet he is! Then he went on to tell me that he had been saving for a Maltese for his girlfriend,but the day before he was to go,and get the puppy,she broke up with him. :mellow:[/B]


I hope he got the puppy for himself! Nothing like a little puppy love to mend a broken heart!


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I avoid answering this question entirely and avoid it at all costs, start talking about their age and the fact that they are older spayed/neutered and that is it... as everyone here will agree, I am as protective as any mother would be with their children. Since this subject was brought up, I also find it very insulting. Any other questions in regards to the breed, temperment , breeder, etc -I am always happy to chat about, but this one is avoided at all costs by me. I know our little maltese are head turners and people generally have questions, but unfortunately, you never know a stranger's motive. I saw something on Animal Planet this week with a lady who left her 2 yorkies in a car and they were stolen. It gave me nightmares!! I would never do that anyway, but to put myself in her shoes... so sad and senseless!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't get this question alot at all. But when I do, I have NO PROBLEM telling ANYONE how much I paid for Chulita or how I found her. The comments the MAY come after ward really don't bother me. I have an answer for every one of them.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=570251
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he did.


----------

